# Take part in the Great North Run for DiabetesUK!



## lynseyhughes (Jun 4, 2015)

We still have some charity places remaining to join #TeamDUK in this year's Great North Run. With over 340 runners signed up already, it's set to be another fantastic year! Registration closes on 30th June and you can grab your place for £10. Or, if you were lucky in this year's Great North Run ballot,  we would love you to join the team for us! Sign up today and tell us why you are running for Diabetes UK at www.diabetes.org.uk/great-north-run. Any questions, email Lynsey at lynsey.hughes@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2015)

Well done to anybody who has already signed up   Its great to see all the Duk tops on the run. More than 600 last year


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2015)

Not long to get your name down


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope to be on the cheer bus again this year ! Its great to see so many very nice people running for there different charities.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 26, 2015)

Good luck to ALL runners !


----------

